# General > Politics >  Scottish Green Party - Caithness group meeting

## Sandra

For Scottish Green Party members in Caithness, we will be holding our first group meeting on Sunday 19th April, venue and time to be confirmed. If you want to come along please send me a PM.Both co-convenors of the Highland and Islands Branch will be attending.Anyone wanting to join are also welcome.

----------

